# New to MartialTalk



## 8tdeuce (Nov 28, 2009)

*Hello All,*
*              I'd like to introduce myself. My name is Randy Hiles from Southern Ohio a few miles from the Ohio River, 5 miles from Kentucky, 20 miles from Huntington, W.Va. I've been in the martial arts since 1979 and still consider myself a student. I teach Tokoshikan Karate and Kachido Aikijitsu. I am looking forward to meeting all of you and exchanging ideas, teaching methods, etc.*


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

Just a hunch, but you wouldn't happen to be Airborne, would you?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard Randy, catch you around.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello Randy, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Tensei85 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Nice to have you here.


----------



## 8tdeuce (Nov 29, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome, and yes stone_dragone, I was Airborne.  1/508  82nd.*


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Randy. Always glad to see another Buckeye on the boards. I'm a ways north of you, in Chillicothe. Do you study with Tom Manson or one of his students?


----------

